# Which HR20 Guide Layouts Would You Like?



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Again, Vote for as many as you like!*

*1. Large Guide with PIG (Picture in Guide)*








Features:
+ *78% more content* on screen at one time.
+ *120 minutes instead of 90 minutes*.
+ _*8 channels instead of 6*_.
- Only 17 characters are displayed for a 30 minute segment name instead of 20.
+ The margins are tighter but still more than other satellite receivers, DVD players, etc.
+ You are actually able to display more text info about the highlighted program.

*2. Larger Guide Without PIG* 








Features:
*+ 120 minutes instead of 90 minutes.*
*+ 10 channels instead of 6.*
+ *222% of the content*.
- Only 17 characters are displayed for a 30 minute segment name instead of 20.
+ The margins are tighter but still more than other satellite receivers, DVD players, etc.

*3. Small Guide with PIG*








Features:
+ Simple design
+ Not cluttered

Note: In each case, the fonts and text are exactly the same but have been cut and paste into different configurations.

Which Guide Layouts Would You Like?

- Craig


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Would be cool if multiple formats were available and user selectable!

One can always dream, right?


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

I voted for lg w/pig - but I think there should be an option.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I vote for #1


----------



## Nofences (Jan 12, 2007)

I also voted for Large with PIG.

Honestly, I think options would be kool, but impractical for most anyone who doesnt belong to this forum. The average user (i.e think your Mom) would care less, wouldnt use anything but the default, and wouldn't know how to do anything the D* installer didnt show them how to do.

I like the white GUI, liked the old blue GUI, and will probably be happy with the green one they come out with next. 

Taste the Rainbow!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i think we need a bigger PIG with a slightly smaller text size on the guide, and an option of choosing the PIG size similar to the NEW FiOS layout would be nice. 









verizonfios.com/img

but i like it so far.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Voted for #3 here. Matches what we currently have or is close enough.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Voted for #3 here. Matches what we currently have or is close enough.


#3 is exactly what you have currently.

- Craig


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I like #1 if it had one or two less channels.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent cut-and-paste job!!!

I voted for #1. I like having more channels and time listed, but I also like the PIG so I can continue to watch what's on live tv while deciding if I want to change channels.

I don't know why they can't give us at least a simple option to turn PIG on/off like E* does (or did when we subscribed). I prefer to have the PIG, but I know there are a lot of people who don't want it.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

The first one. Then you can push the info button if more program information is needed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's multiple choice, people - you don't need to vote for only ONE option!

I voted for all. 

If I'm casually watching a show (the news, for example) and surfing the guide, I want the PIG.

But there will be times I want to turn off the PIG to view as many channels as possible when I searching the guide.

I would also like the same choices in THREE HOUR grids.

Choice, baby!


----------



## JLynn73 (Feb 8, 2007)

I voted #4

use a second output and use my picture in picture for the guide.

then my TV can control this PIG.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

blmoore said:


> Would be cool if multiple formats were available and user selectable!
> 
> One can always dream, right?


like dish has on 622 you can selcet larger or smaller fonst,pig no pig etc


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

We all missed an important Promised Feature!

*Enable Setup>Display>Screen Centering per p. 28 of the manual.*

Check out the Wish List discussion for more details:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=975495#post975495

When DIRECTV completes this Missing Promised Feature, it overcomes the objection that you have to have huge margins around the screen due to possible centering problems.

- Craig


----------



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted for number 1, but I'd really like to see more time covered than more channels.
Both would be really nice.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I like #1 best.

Looks like that's the majority opinion.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I voted #4 because all of these seem to use the same size font for the station listings. Therefore none of 1-3 really make good use of my 110" screen realestate. 

I'd rather see more stations using a smaller font. I can easily read a 3.5" to 4" high character from 15 feet away. If you did this and got 10+ stations on #1, that I would go for. Of course, this would have to be an option for people with different size screens and vision capabilities. There is a little more memory involved with more stations on screen, but this is not programming rocket science.

-steve


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

While I personally like #1 of the choices posted, I voted for #4 (Other) as I think changes could be made to improve it still...

My favorite DirecTV receivers (other than TiVo) all had forms of customization options which I think could be really good for the HR20. All, or almost all of them I've had, had options for turning PIG on or off allowing for more channels listed, as well as more space for program information. My favorite receivers also had channel logos by the channel numbers on the guide... which is personally a feature I miss since we switched over to TiVo.

But why stop there, with HDTVs and HDTV receivers, we should add additional features such as optimizing the guide for HDTVs, both in aspect ratio and resolution.

For instance, during setup, I'd have the receiver ask what type of TV the person has, 480i 4x3, 480i/p 16x9, 1080i 4x3, 720p/1080i 16x9, and have the receiver optomize the guide to that person's setup.

*For instance, if a person had a 480i 4x3 TV*, I'd go with something similar to #1, but I'd make a few subtle changes. For instance, on the top of the guide, I would probably make more use of the white space and make the DirecTV logo larger. I would also move where it says guide over to near the DirecTV logo, and move the day/time to just below the part where it says "guide," and move the show title closer to the PIG, bring up the show start/end time, and rating to just below the show title, and then add a channel logo, smaller than DirecTV's logo, to the left of the show title, and to the right of the guide/day/time area. This would also allow me to add a little more space to the program's information area. I would also move "MAIN (Fav)" up to below the part where it says "guide", and then have the time under it. I would also get rid of the "-12hrs" and "+12 hrs" as it's really not that necessary...

I would then take off two channels on the guide, and add individual channel logos next to each channel on the guide with the ability to turn the feature off to allow for additional channels instead.

*Now, if for instance, a person had a 720p/1080i/p 16x9 HDTV*, I would really start to change up the guide.

Near the top, I would, again, make the DirecTV logo larger, though a little less than the 480i guide, move the "guide" part closer to the logo, the day/time closer to the "guide" part, as well as the type of guide... "MAIN (Fav)", etc..., and then beside it, move the red/green button information, one on top of the other, then channel logo, program name beside it, show times, program rating just like the 480i guide. The 16x9 ratio, as well as the higher resolution should allow all of the above to be a little smaller, as well as the fonts for the program information, which can now be stretched across the screen more due the enlarged aspect ratio. I'd also make the program guide be three hours instead of two or less, and I'd add the channel logos like I did with the 480i guide, and the ability to turn them off for additional channel listings...

I also came up with a VERY cool new "channel" guide which is an amalgam of the HR20 guide and the TiVo "list" style guide... which I might try to work on tomorrow with Photoshop.

While I did a lot of talking about a guide style which I'd enjoy, I really don't have much of a problem with the HR20's guide (after the recent GUI update), and the only thing which I feel is disappointing is the 90 minute guide instead of 120 minutes, lack of program information compared to some earlier DirecTV receivers I've had, and the lack of channel logos.

Personally, where I feel the HR20 is still lacking is the "My Playlist" menu which should have an option for turning off the PIG, or a function where it won't display programs that you are recording. I'd also prefer bigger icons, channel logos, and where you go into the folders (ala TiVo/Microsoft Windows) compared to the drop-down look that is currently available...

~Alan


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

I voted # 1. I would like to see the as much as the guide if possible but I also do use the PIG occasionally.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

nice...



dtv757 said:


> i think we need a bigger PIG with a slightly smaller text size on the guide, and an option of choosing the PIG size similar to the NEW FiOS layout would be nice.
> 
> verizonfios.com/img
> 
> but i like it so far.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Look at the results so far...
The Large Guide with PIG is winning by a landslide. It is not even close.

And the PIG-free layout might even beat out the current Guide layout!

I will try to have more in depth analysis later.

- Craig


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Look at the results so far...
> The Large Guide with PIG is winning by a landslide. It is not even close.
> 
> And the PIG-free layout might even beat out the current Guide layout!
> ...


I would imagine that older people (whose eyesight is diminishing) would prefer the smaller guide. Even though the type size is the same, there is more space around the letters, which makes it easier to read.

Ideally, the format, font, and type size should be user configurable. People with large televisions would want more information on the screen, since even small type would be easy to read. While those with smaller televisions, or those with vision impairments would want larger type sizes with less on the screen.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the large guide without PIG best, though I agree PIG (and PIL) should be an option. I often have a recording or two going on in the background, and I hate having a show or sports score "spoiled" for me because it may be showing. 

Perhaps a PIG toggle button could be indicated on the bottom row as well, along with a favorites list selector, instead of just static text.

Very thoughtful designs, Craig. Nice work! /s


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Look at the results so far...
> The Large Guide with PIG is winning by a landslide. It is not even close.


Interesting results so far. I guess a lot of folks watch LIVE TV and are not worried about spoilers? /s


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

My vote was for #1 - with 8 channel rows, for 120 minutes, and the PIG.

But I don't think keeping the PIG and having more channel rows are mutually exclusive. In other words, I would like to retain the PIG and go to 10 channel rows too. If we need to tighten the margins even more, or drop the font size to make it happen, I think it would be worth it.

The FIOS example, IMHO, is only of marginal value. It's great for the compulsive channel surfer (all the symptoms of attention deficit disorder) seeking to find something else to watch NOW.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

#1 for me,

but would want more expanded time as well. once again E* offers different options to the guide that a individuals can choose from.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

What I would like is a Tivo list style guide. I just got a HR20-100 after using the HD Tivo for a while and that is the main thing I miss from the TV. Although the guide didn't have colorful graphics you could quickle see what was playing on the channel for a good while in advance and you could quickly scroll and see what was playing for over 14 days out. Of course, over time I'll get use to the quide style of the HR20-100 but guide options would be nice.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

SD493 said:


> What I would like is a Tivo list style guide. I just got a HR20-100 after using the HD Tivo for a while and that is the main thing I miss from the TV. Although the guide didn't have colorful graphics you could quickle see what was playing on the channel for a good while in advance and you could quickly scroll and see what was playing for over 14 days out. Of course, over time I'll get use to the quide style of the HR20-100 but guide options would be nice.


you can kind of still do that, although the screen doesn't show as many items in the list...it's in the FAQ about how to do it...(I've only had the HR20 for 10 days, so I don't really have it memorized, but I think you go to guide, highlight the channel number you want using the arrow keys, then press info)...

I don't want to see live TV when I get to the guide...if I'm recording two things, I may go to the guide to escape spoilers while hunting for something to record later...plus, it takes too much of the screen away!


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

anubys said:


> you can kind of still do that, although the screen doesn't show as many items in the list...it's in the FAQ about how to do it...(I've only had the HR20 for 10 days, so I don't really have it memorized, but I think you go to guide, highlight the channel number you want using the arrow keys, then press info)...
> 
> I don't want to see live TV when I get to the guide...if I'm recording two things, I may go to the guide to escape spoilers while hunting for something to record later...plus, it takes too much of the screen away!


I'm aware of that. You can highlight the channel number in the guide and get a list for that channel but you have to do each channel independantly and then wait for the info to load. Like I said, I just moved from the Tivo so I'll get used to the HR20 guide but options would be nice.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Other.
Large guide with optional PIG.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

blmoore said:


> Would be cool if multiple formats were available and user selectable!
> 
> One can always dream, right?


I agree. I voted for 'Other'. I'd like to have the option to select a guide similar to the TiVo listing. I really liked this guide, because it was really easy to see what was coming on hours later on the same channel.

With that said, I like the Larger Guide with PIG in the screen shots above.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

blmoore said:


> Would be cool if multiple formats were available and user selectable!
> 
> One can always dream, right?


That is my choice as well.

This is just presentation of data.

The variables are already there.

You will in no way be changing the databases.

As a programmer, getting it all up on screen and formatted right once takes a while.

Once the basic framework is laid out, if I can keep the same fonts, moving fields around on the screen is not hard. So having 5 optional display formats would probably take less time than the basic screen.

It appears that this is all Dish did to have their 6 options.

- Craig


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I voted number 4 for I would like to see a guide like this one with the network icon.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I voted number 4 for I would like to see a guide like this one with the network icon.


Nice job with the cut and paste!

I am a very visual person and would love to see the network logos. But some are a lot wider than these.

If I have to give up 120 minutes down to 90 minutes to get them, I still want the extra content.

It would be great to have it as a choice. I bet a lot would take it. It is certainally better than the existing Guide and you give up nothing. Users like color and graphics.

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

They could show the logos up in the program description. Not the same effect, but at least it doesn't take away from the timeline. /s


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I voted number 4 for I would like to see a guide like this one with the network icon.


I vote for this one.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

The problem with these mock-ups is that they go into the "safe zone" and are likely to be eaten by a TV's overscan; on my TV, the guide looks like the attachment: very close margins.

Nathan


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

It'd be nice to choose between either option 1 or 2 to satisfy the mood you're in. Regardless of whatever is most popular, having the audio for the channel that's tunned or recording being viewed is invaluable.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with the concept of having multiple options for the end user to choose and that it wouldn't be very time consuming for the programmers to tweak the existing guide to give those options. IMO there are other more pressing issues, but this would be nice down the road.

It is true that most people may not ever know there was a choice or care about the choice, but for most of us "power users" that participate/learn on this forum it would be great to have a choice.


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

jutley said:


> It is true that most people may not ever know there was a choice or care about the choice, but for most of us "power users" that participate/learn on this forum it would be great to have a choice.


I'm not %100 in agreement with this concept. My wife, who would never be confused with a power user, complains regularly about the program guide. At least now we can go straight to it, which was a big complaint for both of us. But, the #1 irritation with the guide is too few channels in the main view. Half of the screen is crap. In our old sony tuner you toggled the program description size. You could even turn it off. The entire height would be programing. The font size is rediculously large. Even for people who don't see well the fonts are too large.

To be honest I can't stand the new white interface either. But that's another topic.


----------



## jyagnd (Jan 9, 2006)

i would love to see the current guide with channel logos also!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> It'd be nice to choose between either option 1 or 2 to satisfy the mood you're in. Regardless of whatever is most popular, having the audio for the channel that's tunned or recording being viewed is invaluable.


Got to respectfully disagree with you on that one, *RE*. If I could turn off PIG because I don't want one of my recordings "spoiled" by seeing a key scene ahead of time, I wouldn't want to hear the audio either, for the same reason. Just my .02. /s


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I am suprised that someone has not said that they wished their guide looked like this:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I always hated that guide. I love having the PIG.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Or PBG. 

Hard to see, but there's a show on back there. /s


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Got to respectfully disagree with you on that one, *RE*. If I could turn off PIG because I don't want one of my recordings "spoiled" by seeing a key scene ahead of time, I wouldn't want to hear the audio either, for the same reason. Just my .02. /s


VERY good point. I had only considered turning off the PIG to get more guide real estate but you make a very good point. I remember early on folks complaining about spoiling a recording in progress with the PIG.

2 cents worth listening to.


----------



## 101voodoo (May 23, 2007)

#4 Big Pig - seem to spend a lot of time cruising the guide for stuff - bigger pig would be just the ticket for that.

Jim


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like a larger GUIDE but I would miss PIG I voted for 1 and 2


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

Voted for number 1 prior to seeing the old style guide with logos added.

Oh, and if they make guide changes how about one I can get to by hitting GUIDE once?

Or is that another item for the "soon to be national" H20 release?


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

What I would like is the old Tivo fomat ---->








Later....:icon_cof:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

capecodsooner said:


> ...Oh, and if they make guide changes how about one I can get to by hitting GUIDE once?...


Go to Menu>Setup>Display and you can fix the broken Guide button.

- Craig


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The latest update to the overlays has worked well for me. Since the HR20 cannot do the 4:3 crop mode well I have been using my TVs Zoom 1. Now that the overlays are repositiond they are still mostly viewable even with some of the image cut off. The more stuff that gets pushed to the top and bottom the more I don't see when using my TVs Zoom 1.


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

A Tivo style guide with PIG would be my preference. No, the info button is not a real alternative (imho). I would think most people and TV Networks (it could be an issue) would prefer the Tivo style guide since it is so easy to look ahead and record programs on your favorite channels. More details on the channels I watch is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Haps (Jun 15, 2007)

mapod said:


> What I would like is the old Tivo fomat ---->
> View attachment 8657
> 
> 
> Later....:icon_cof:


Here here. Was gonna post the same thing. Love that guide. Moving from my series 1 directivo to a HR20 it's gonna be hard to give up that guide.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Haps said:


> Here here. Was gonna post the same thing. Love that guide. Moving from my series 1 directivo to a HR20 it's gonna be hard to give up that guide.


One of the great things about the TiVo guide was the ability to go backwards in time for a few hours.

If you missed a recording, for example, you could scroll back, catch the episode title, and WishList it.

Going backwards in the DTV guide (as with all guides of that style that I'm aware of) just gets you the channel information. Useful itself, but...

So if there's a way around copyright or patent issues, here's a vote for a TiVo guide.

If not, maybe this is an HR20 Wish List item:

The ability to go backwards in time in the guide.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I've never liked these grid displays. Usually only one channel is of interest in the group, and so scanning for things to record is tedious and low bandwidth.

Much rather see the HR10's list-style display, where you can easily see a whole day's programming on a good-to-record channel like HBO-HD.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

mapod said:


> What I would like is the old Tivo fomat ---->
> View attachment 8657


Oh. Yeah, that one.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

blmoore said:


> Would be cool if multiple formats were available and user selectable!
> 
> One can always dream, right?


Except for Code Bloat and the inevitable slow down in processing on an already taxed CPU.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I voted for the Large guide with PIP and Other. 
My other would be the Tivo style guide with two vertical columns. The left column would have all of the channels and what is on currently and when you moved down on the left, the right would show what is on for the next 6+ hours. That is my favorite guide style by far!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> I voted for the Large guide with PIP and Other.
> My other would be the Tivo style guide with two vertical columns. The left column would have all of the channels and what is on currently and when you moved down on the left, the right would show what is on for the next 6+ hours. That is my favorite guide style by far!


Mine too, but I don't think we stand a even a remote chance of ever seeing it. Too bad. Would be a great option, IMO. /s


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

How about a vote for leaving it the way it is in 0x168?


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Blaaamo said:


> A Tivo style guide with PIG would be my preference. No, the info button is not a real alternative (imho). I would think most people and TV Networks (it could be an issue) would prefer the Tivo style guide since it is so easy to look ahead and record programs on your favorite channels. More details on the channels I watch is what I'm looking for.


Are you sure TIVO doesn't have a patent on their style guide?


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

No ICONS, so no. A larger view of text and numbers does not solve the problem.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Has DirecTv missed the point that a HD receiver should be able to display a 3 hour long guide on a wide screen TV? 

Yes on a 4:3 SD TV there was a reason and a need for large type to be easily readable even on a 19". ON a HD Set though that runs 16:9.

How about if they were to have two sets of guides? One for 4:3 HDTVs and a different set for 16:9 sets?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

oldguy1 said:


> How about a vote for leaving it the way it is in 0x168?


The current Guide is shown in option 3. It's photo is just a link directly to Earl's photo. The currect option is losing badly...to everything.
- Craig


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

oldguy1 said:


> Are you sure TIVO doesn't have a patent on their style guide?


They probably do, but most people thought the same about how Tivo had the ability to correct itself after pressing FF; now D* is experimenting with a similar feature on the Cutting Edge side.


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

mapod said:


> What I would like is the old Tivo fomat ---->
> View attachment 8657
> 
> 
> Later....:icon_cof:


This is about the only thing I miss from Tivo. I like this format, because afterall, it's a PVR. I don't want a guide where I can channel surf easily, I want a guide where I can find and record shows for the week, then come back and watch them. I am glad that you can at least do this on each channel on the HR20, but it's not quite as easy as Tivo.


----------



## Jafo350 (May 26, 2007)

Add me to the list of wanting the Tivo Live guide style. You cant beat seeing multiple channels and multiple hours in advance, Not having the old TIVO guide, is the only thing I really dont like about the HR20.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The Tivo guide is OK if you want to see ahead on one channel. 

OTOH the other styles that show multi hours of multi channels is my preference. I'll explain why: When you see more channels I often see something I'll sample to see if I like it. Many times I've found shows and movies that I would have missed if I only looked at channels I always watch. I would never found them since I would not have searched for them.

If I sample the show/movie and I don't like it, So I wasted a few minutes of my time. I can usually tell pretty quickly. That's why I have DVRs. If I don't like I just erase and move on.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

The current Guide layout continues to do poorly. It is a distant third and 'Other' is gaining on it!

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> One of the great things about the TiVo guide was the ability to go backwards in time for a few hours.
> 
> If you missed a recording, for example, you could scroll back, catch the episode title, and WishList it.
> 
> Going backwards in the DTV guide (as with all guides of that style that I'm aware of) just gets you the channel information.


I was just reading back through and found this.

Great idea!

Please suggest it for the Wish List.

Even if all I did was click INFO>Episodes, I could see if it was to be shwon again in the next two weeks.

- Craig


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

oldguy1 said:


> Are you sure TIVO doesn't have a patent on their style guide?


TiVo has amazingly few patents, and most of these are trivial. One of the reasons the company doesn't own the market. I really don't see how you could patent this, though. At least not in any way where a small difference doesn't get around it. Look and feel went out with Mac v Windows.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> The Tivo guide is OK if you want to see ahead on one channel.
> 
> OTOH the other styles that show multi hours of multi channels is my preference. I'll explain why: When you see more channels I often see something I'll sample to see if I like it. Many times I've found shows and movies that I would have missed if I only looked at channels I always watch. I would never found them since I would not have searched for them.


So, with TiVo you can choose the Grid or the List. Everybody's happy. If they coded in the List version, they could keep the current Grid as an option. Heck, you can even have the default! ;-)


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

I've done up my own mock-up; it's not 100%, but it does accomplish several goals:

1) Full HD resolution
2) 120 minutes of guide data
3) 8 channels onscreen at once
4) Stays within the "safe zone" borders to minimize overscan problems

I squeezed the extra horizontal space by shrinking the area where the channel number/names are, as well as switching the channel numbers to a condensed font. And I shrank the PIG proportionally so that the info text could go all the way across the screen.

BTW if anyone cares, the typeface used in the HR20 guide is Trade Gothic LT.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

How about no change?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> How about no change?


That is exactly what option 3 is. Notice that you can choose any or all of these options.

*85% of users do not want the current guide even as an option!*

DIRECTV, hello? Knock, knock!

- Craig


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> i think we need a bigger PIG with a slightly smaller text size on the guide, and an option of choosing the PIG size similar to the NEW FiOS layout would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE this guide style. The PiG style is nice, but IMO, the picture needs to be bigger. The Fios style you showed, would definitely be my choice.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like the option of selecting #1 or #2.

Not related to the guide, but I'd also like an option of turning off the PIG in the Playlist. Many times now we've been watching recorded shows while we're recording two more. I don't like seeing and hearing a show I plan on watching later while we pick the next, already recorded, show we're going to watch.

Ideally having the PIG in the guide and not in the Playlist would be my selection.


----------



## bradfjoh (Jul 18, 2007)

I voted for the old Tivo Guide. I just switched from the 10-250 and have had this new HR20 for about 2 days and the biggest thing I miss is the Guide (I thought the biggest thing I'd miss was the DLB - maybe I don't miss that as much b/c it's not football season).


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Again, Vote for as many as you like!*
> 
> *1. Large Guide with PIG (Picture in Guide)*
> 
> ...


As close to the TIVO style guide list as possible. What I miss the most.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ghostdog said:


> As close to the TIVO style guide list as possible. What I miss the most.


Not exactly what you want but if you bring up the guide and highlight the channel number and name then press the info button it will bring up a list of the shows for that channel.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> #3 is exactly what you have currently.


And is reason to vote for #1 or #2 

Darn, can you re-vote? I forgot to add my #4, the way the Tivo guide works. Drew2K and I think a lot alike. I would like to have options (ideally). When I'm looking for something on a specific channel the Tivo guide can cover a lot of time per channel, especially for movies. 3 hours of display would also be nice, but might result in too few chars per 30 minute block. Though some people would gladly reduce the font size to get more detail.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Not exactly what you want but if you bring up the guide and highlight the channel number and name then press the info button it will bring up a list of the shows for that channel.


Ya. We have a TiVo-style GUIDE option request over on the Wish List, but it's not garnering much support. It's too bad, because I always opted for the TiVo guide over the GRID guide on my HR10's. Found it much more informative. /s


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

It is time to talk about this again.

The least liked option is the only one we currently have...

See the companion poll:

Which of the Dish VIP222 Guide Modes Would You Like for Your HR20?

- Craig


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I am all in favor of using the screen area to show more data. The fact that this is an HD receiver and we are using an SD guide is kind of crazy IMO. I also do not like the PIG or in the list due to spoilers, so I am for Large guide with no PIG, but would still be quite happy with Large guide with PIG if I had no other choice.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I vote for Large Guide with PIG but could we plase get rid of all that wated space above the name of the show and use the added space to expand the show description.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

After 9 months with the HR-20, I still miss the DirecTiVo optional all text layout.  /steve


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

OTHER - EXTRA LARGE guide w/ PIG

I would like to see 12 channels and 3 hours. DISH does it with the ViPs - it's plenty readable and usable.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve said:


> After 9 months with the HR-20, I still miss the DirecTiVo optional all text layout.  /steve


This would FAR AND AWAY be by #1 choice, unfortunately I don't see it happening.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad we're still talking about this... it deserves further discussion. I would like the option for all three.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i think the layout posted on this page by Chuck W of the verizon fios looks really cool...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

either way... i do wish we had a few more options...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd like to customize by myself, like Dish 622/722 have.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, I started reading this (before I really looked at the date) and thought, hey, didn't someone have a poll like this a few months back...

Still very much in favor of #1, #2 and #4 (the Tivo Guide). I like the grid for surfing "what's on now", but the Tivo layout is far superior for finding what's on a channel or scanning movie channels for something you are interested in.


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> After 9 months with the HR-20, I still miss the DirecTiVo optional all text layout.  /steve


yes this is a great layout which I miss also. I like seeing the "whole day" (or close) of programming for each channel.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GaryAZ said:


> yes this is a great layout which I miss also. I like seeing the "whole day" (or close) of programming for each channel.


You may already know this, but it's possible to see all shows for a channel hour by hour by hitting "INFO" when you're hovering over the channel's name in the HR20/21 GUIDE or MINIGUIDE. Not as convenient as the TiVo-style guide, but it can be done.  /steve


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I screwed up my vote... I'd choose number 1 if I could rather than number 3( I read the poll then took it rather than looking at the first post first. I though small guide meant size of text and lettering, allowing more channels and hours without loosing any text information, which I do think should also be an option. I think they could go up to 12 channels and 3 hours if they went to very small text in a HD format output, for those of us that use a 50" or larger display, this would probably be more than acceptable) , but reality is I think that a choice of layouts should be offered. I hate the tivo guide, but I do like the info on the channel number function on the HR20, proving that even though they are very similar, they do have a subtile difference. Of course I may be biased simply because its to hard (and way to time consuming) to switch back and forth from tivo guide formats, because I use the channel style the most often...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve said:


> You may already know this, but it's possible to see all shows for a channel hour by hour by hitting "INFO" when you're hovering over the channel's name in the HR20/21 GUIDE or MINIGUIDE. Not as convenient as the TiVo-style guide, but it can be done.  /steve


And it comes complete with the "Please wait" between each page down, no way to convienently change channels, and no guide data at all for other channels. But otherwise it's exactly the same.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> And it comes complete with the "Please wait" between each page down, no way to convienently change channels, and no guide data at all for other channels. But otherwise it's exactly the same.


Hey... I never said it was perfect! :lol: /steve


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> You may already know this, but it's possible to see all shows for a channel hour by hour by hitting "INFO" when you're hovering over the channel's name in the HR20/21 GUIDE or MINIGUIDE. Not as convenient as the TiVo-style guide, but it can be done.  /steve


I didn't know that - thanks!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> You may already know this, but it's possible to see all shows for a channel hour by hour by hitting "INFO" when you're hovering over the channel's name in the HR20/21 GUIDE or MINIGUIDE. Not as convenient as the TiVo-style guide, but it can be done.  /steve


Not sure if it would violate Tivos patents or not, but...

Why couldn't that make it so when you cursor over the the channel tag, you get the same listing that you get as listed above? Wouldn't that be the best of both worlds?

I still stand by the fact that I believe that the user should be able to tell the box what size TV they have and have it adjust accordingly with the amount of info it displays.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

the info trick would be fine if once you're looking at the details for that channel, we're given a way to change which channel we want to see...

so you go to 212, highlight the number, then press info and scroll through a few days' worth of programming...I'd like a way to change the channel number in that same screen so I don't have to go back to the guide and start the whole thing again...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

anubys said:


> the info trick would be fine if once you're looking at the details for that channel, we're given a way to change which channel we want to see...
> 
> so you go to 212, highlight the number, then press info and scroll through a few days' worth of programming...I'd like a way to change the channel number in that same screen so I don't have to go back to the guide and start the whole thing again...


The "please wait" when scrolling to each new page is what *really* annoys me.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> The "please wait" when scrolling to each new page is what *really* annoys me.


strange, I don't get that...I press page down and the page goes down...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Out of 424 responses so far, _only 13% even want the current guide as an option _(#3).

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Out of 424 responses so far, _only 13% even want the current guide as an option _(#3).
> 
> - Craig


I'm curious how many would have voted for the TiV0-style GUIDE if it was listed as a fourth option?  /steve


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> OTHER - EXTRA LARGE guide w/ PIG
> 
> I would like to see 12 channels and 3 hours. DISH does it with the ViPs - it's plenty readable and usable.


With the current guide, a three-hour block is my top request. I'd like to see all of prime time at once. The horizontal scrolling's a big pain.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

anubys said:


> strange, I don't get that...I press page down and the page goes down...


The "Please Wait" delay appears each time you press INFO on a channel number in the guide, making it a chore to switch from one "channel program listing" to another.

Once the list of programs for a specific channel is loaded, it's easy to navigate up and down in that list - it's the delay in going to the next or previous channel to get the list that is the problem with making this equivalent to the TiVo list guide ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> With the current guide, a three-hour block is my top request. I'd like to see all of prime time at once. The horizontal scrolling's a big pain.


For the very reasons you cite, if they did nothing but give us an option for a three-hour grid with a smaller font, I'd be happy.


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

I voted "Other" -- I want the TiVo style guide.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Oct 20, 2006)

I want the one where CIG works!


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Would like to have a way to change to a Tivo List type guide also .


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd like the Yellow & Blue buttons to jump 90 minutes back & forth like the Red & Green do for 12 hours.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> I'd like the Yellow & Blue buttons to jump 90 minutes back & forth like the Red & Green do for 12 hours.


The YELLOW button is no longer available for this in the GUIDE, based on the latest beta software we've been testing. That being said, we've got a similar request on the Wish List already:

*In the Guide, the FF and REW buttons should move 1 screen sideways.

*If you like this idea and haven't already voted for it, you can do so here. /steve


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I chose "Other" because DTV never had a decent guide to begin with. I choose the TiVo style version simply because it's smarter. Those people thought this thing through before just throwing something together just to get their product out the door.

The TiVo system utilizes better screen usage than any other guide I have seen to date. One thing's for sure. The HR20/21 hasn't done it right yet. That model hasn't done much of anything right yet.


----------



## MrMolding (Nov 16, 2006)

How about an HD Only view in the guide configurable from a menu setting. That and/or a new HD Only Guide button on the remote.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted larger guide, no PIG. 

Personally, I abhor the PIG and voted for an earlier poll for an option to turn it on and off. 

I also like my HR10's two guide options--one with a grid guide much like the HRx and one with a split guide.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

TigerDriver said:


> I voted larger guide, no PIG.
> 
> Personally, I abhor the PIG and voted for an earlier poll for an option to turn it on and off.
> 
> I also like my HR10's two guide options--one with a grid guide much like the HRx and one with a split guide.


You are not alone. Only 12.5% want the current Guide with the PIG as even an option.

- Craig


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I went for #1, though I would personally prefer 3 hours instead of 2. We generally watch TV in the 6:00 - 9:00 range, so if I'm looking for something on LIVE TV, it would be nice to have those 3 hours available at one time. As it is, if I want to see what happens to be on later in the evening I have to scroll over a little bit. Not a huge deal, but since we're dreaming, why not dream big, right!

For me, at this point, I wouldn't mind a few more channels either, perhaps 10. I know that at some point you keep adding information and a change in font size/spacing/etc. is required, which may not be appreciated by eyes older than mine.

So, I guess, ideally my vote would have been "other", but in the interests of the user base as a whole, voted for #1. IMHO, it's a notch better than what we have now, and gives those of us who want it a little more data, without cluttering things up so bad that it becomes TOO hard to read for some others.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

We haven't talked about this in a while...

Has everyone voted on this?

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> We haven't talked about this in a while...
> 
> Has everyone voted on this?
> 
> - Craig


Be great if we could re-run this poll with the TiVo-style GUIDE as an option. Or here are a couple of Verizon GUIDE options as well. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve said:


> Be great if we could re-run this poll with the TiVo-style GUIDE as an option. Or here are a couple of Verizon GUIDE options as well. Just my .02. /steve


Give me the an option for the Tivo style guide and I would be *SO* happy!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Give me the an option for the Tivo style guide and I would be *SO* happy!


I would love to have a fast version of the TiVo style guide, as long as it doesn't cover the screen! I do not miss that from my TiVo days!

We have a workaround to simulate the TiVo style guide on the HR20/HR21, but it's painfully slow.

Workaround:

Go to the Grid Guide.
Press LEFT to go to the channel number.
Press INFO. 
(Long wait while list is populated.)

If you have your Grid Guide set to display first on the GUIDE key-press, you can actually create macros on a universal remote to go to the next/previous channel in the simulated TiVo List Guide:

Macro 1: Turn on "List Guide"
GUIDE
LEFT
INFO

Macro 2: Next Channel in "List Guide"
GUIDE
LEFT
DOWN
INFO

Macro 3: Previous Channel in "List Guide"
GUIDE
LEFT
UP
INFO

If you are in the simulated List Guide on the HR20/HR21, you can run Macro 2 or Macro 3 to go to the next/previous channel still "in" the List Guide mode. Like I said before, though, this is INCREDIBLY slow because of the "Please Wait" messages that appear after INFO is pressed on the channel number.

(I hope DIRECTV is listening, because if they reduced the delay on "Please Wait", they could use the "RED" and "GREEN" options when the "List Guide" is showing for a channel to have "RED" go to the previous channel, and "GREEN" go to the next channel, just like they do in On Demand, and we'd have a true, workable, responsive List Guide!)


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Give me the an option for the Tivo style guide and I would be *SO* happy!


I voted 1 and 4. 4 for the TiVo "List" guide above. I really liked being able to see the next 8 programs on a particular channel. But if I have to pick a standard DirecTV guide, I like 1 the best. 2 may come in handy for particular situations, so it might be nice to have the option to view more info at once.


----------



## wavesinair (Jan 21, 2008)

The most "ironic" thing for me about the guide is that I feel so "cramped" using it with my new 47 inch LCD! I get my first big screen and the guide gives the illusion that I need a bigger tv! It's amazing to me that the designers of the current guide wouldn't know all of this stuff already. Didn't they do focus groups? Or have more than 2 people working on it? I heard that they were limited by certain tivo patents and didn't want to be sued. So maybe certain aspects of the guide were off limits? I heard that was the case with why you can't jump between 2 live channels.


----------



## BBBoT (Jan 7, 2008)

I like 1 and 2 almost equally. I'd love a way to quickly go between the two - like set one style as default but have a quick button (one of the colored buttons) to switch to the other.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I would love to have a fast version of the TiVo style guide, as long as it doesn't cover the screen! I do not miss that from my TiVo days!
> 
> We have a workaround to simulate the TiVo style guide on the HR20/HR21, but it's painfully slow.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the summary Drew! Ugh, it's functional, but not at all usable by the other members in my household.

I agree with you, I'd like more, but would be a lot happier with at least a 3 hour view.

Milo, I also second the notion about re-running the poll with the Tivo Guide in this base list of options.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted for #1 "Large Guide with PIG" but I feel that there should be a option to turn the PIG off (#2).


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Go Jazz,,jutley!

I chose 4. I would prefer No PIG but would like a "tivo style" Grid. More shows. I hate only seeing 2 hrs worth


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

After seeing the Dish guides, Directv's is much easier to use, and on the eyes. And the large version with a pig on and off option would be great!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> Go Jazz,,jutley! ...


[OT]: Nice to see another fan on the forum! They're down in your neck of the woods playing right now![/OT]


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

The old Hughes format with an icon of the channels logo next to the channel number and the text lettering DXYZ gone.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

#1 with no ads!


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to see the alternative TIVO-type guide - the one with channels on the left, programs on the right. The programs would show the next 5-6 hours worth of available programs. . . not a lousy 90 minutes worth. You could left and right arrow to either column and select what you wanted. When you found a show to record, you could select 'record' and be done. A channel up-down would advance you about 6 hours. . or backwards it you wanted to see what WAS playing.
The current guide looks like something a cable company laid out. . . not a DVR developer. However, I DO like the RECORD button twice for a series-link . . . easier than the TIVO unit.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

this is what I want the guide to look like... (with no ads of course  )


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since the GUI will be changed anyway in 2009, ideas here are helpful. I wonder how many of them might be incorporated into the next generation GUI...

In short, from reading through this thread, I'm left with 3 basic concepts:

1) Banner/ad guide items are not welcome
2) Simpler (but complete with program information) presentation is preferred
3) The use of color and hi-resolution screens are preferred


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since the GUI will be changed anyway in 2009, ideas here are helpful. I wonder how many of them might be incorporated into the next generation GUI...
> 
> In short, from reading through this thread, I'm left with 3 basic concepts:
> 
> ...


I'd also like a choice of Guides. I much prefer Tivo's guide over DirecTV's so I'd like to at least have a choice between the two.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This poll is far from important! I could care aless about how the guide looks. I want accurate guide data telling me if its first run or repeat. Furthermore I want a dvr I can record on, as at this time why bother. First and foremost the stutter, and picture freeze need to be on the front burner. And then who cares!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> This poll is far from important! And then who cares!


the 570+ people that voted in this poll think it's important...


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

I googled epg images and there are a lot of similar layouts to the current DTV epg - maybe the current crop of graphic designers read the same books ?

Anyway - I voted 1,2,4 

I agree with the concept of a base guide and an expanded guide. And I think 1 is a perfectly good 'default' guide - basically the base guide.

I would like #2 as an alternate (ie some color coded button on the 'default' guide (I saw some example epg's calling this 'Full Guide') - but I would go even further - for the full guide screen I would lose even more of the graphics up top - I think there is space for 12 lines of guide data vs the 10 depicted.

Of course in my even more gradiose imagination - color coding for show type, use that internet connection for IMDB lookups for an expanded info screen, or sports stats on a team selected in guide, etc.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> this is what I want the guide to look like... (with no ads of course  )


What is that from ? Very sharp and hi-rez.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> What is that from ? Very sharp and hi-rez.


not sure what it's from... but it looks damn good...

it says "digital cable" in the bottom left... so it may be the new tivo guide... it's from this article.... http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/20/poll-who-makes-the-best-hd-dvr/


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I really like the idea of having the option between #1 & #2.  

Nice work with the graphics Craig.

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> not sure what it's from... but it looks damn good...
> 
> it says "digital cable" in the bottom left... so it may be the new tivo guide... it's from this article.... http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/20/poll-who-makes-the-best-hd-dvr/


The picture properties show the image filename is "tvguidetru2way0092008.jpg". In the back and above the TV is a TV Guide sign on the wall. Some Googling reveals tru2way is the new cable industry replacement for OCAP.

I have a feeling this guide is a demonstration of tru2way and may not be in service. For sure, if that guide was in service now, some provider's name would be plastered on it somewhere ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The picture properties show the image filename is "tvguidetru2way0092008.jpg". In the back and above the TV is a TV Guide sign on the wall. Some Googling reveals tru2way is the new cable industry replacement for OCAP.
> 
> I have a feeling this guide is a demonstration of tru2way and may not be in service. For sure, if that guide was in service now, some provider's name would be plastered on it somewhere ...


good eye drew... well, with the GUI changes coming in '09, hopefully directv will adopt something of this nature... i absolutely LOVE that guide!!!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> good eye drew... well, with the GUI changes coming in '09, hopefully directv will adopt something of this nature... i absolutely LOVE that guide!!!


Ok - I am a DirecTV customer - this is a DirecTV forum, and a DirecTV thread. So at the risk of appearing to hijack a thread:

I found the entire article on this stuff - http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10/hands-on-with-the-latest-tv-guide-software-comcast-dvr/

I have used TiVo, multiple PC based HTPC interfaces, and obviously DirecTV from the RCA pizza boxes to the current and I have to say this may be the best looking DVR UI I have seen to date. As a matter of fact I think the only interface I prefer to this one is XFace in MediaPortal.

And its not just the UI - the feature set sounds too good to be true.



> We especially liked the all the new configuration options such as, custom channel lists, custom menus, and different font sizes; -- fit even more data on your 60-inch TV -- but the other new features were cool as well. Like the list of recorded shows with images next to them, or being able to turn off the video preview, different grids, StartOver, and the much improved VOD menus


So my vote on the poll is #4 - work with TV Guide


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> What is that from ? Very sharp and hi-rez.





AirRocker said:


> not sure what it's from... but it looks damn good...
> 
> it says "digital cable" in the bottom left... so it may be the new tivo guide... it's from this article.... http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/20/poll-who-makes-the-best-hd-dvr/


Wouldn't that look great on the 120" Panasonic?

You could cram a lot of guide data on that baby and still have a picture in guide as large as my current tv.

I would definitly like to see more lines in the guide and the option for the picture in guide.

Mike


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

I vote for multiple guide formats wth at least one of them maximizing screen real estate for high def screens/projectors (showing 3 hours of programming accross).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> Ok - I am a DirecTV customer - this is a DirecTV forum, and a DirecTV thread. So at the risk of appearing to hijack a thread:
> 
> I found the entire article on this stuff - http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10/hands-on-with-the-latest-tv-guide-software-comcast-dvr/
> 
> I have used TiVo, multiple PC based HTPC interfaces, and obviously DirecTV from the RCA pizza boxes to the current and I have to say this may be the best looking DVR UI I have seen to date.


wow... that does looks _really _good....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Isn't that the 120" Panasonic?


nah... the TV is a Mitsubishi... click on the link in bhelton's post and you can see more pics of it... and they refer to it as a 60"...

edit...

link: http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10/hands-on-with-the-latest-tv-guide-software-comcast-dvr/


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Present guide is fine.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

oldguy1 said:


> Present guide is fine.


lots of people that may argue with you on that one... especially advocates for disabling PIG and ones that want the guide to show more info...

i personally am 'happy' with the current guide... it looks _much_ better than other guides I have seen... and i do like the color scheme... but I wouldn't mind a guide with a higher resolution that could display more information...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There is so much about the TV Guide tru2way guide here that many would love:

- ability to hide the "preview window" (the PIG)
- ability to display 8 channels in the guide
- ability to display 11 channels in the guide
- ability to display 2.5 hours at once
- ability to change the font size
- color coded program listings
- multiple profiles, "one for each member of the family"

Pretty impressive ...


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm waiting to see how well it works in practice but the previews given of it and the feature set it claims are pretty nice. Currently the Tivo software on the motorola boxes that comcast is using are also a OCAP (tru2way is just a marketing rename) are being pretty problematic. If it works well it could definitely help with the cable co's dvr service vs other providers. They still need something more than 160gb hd but thats another issue.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

I voted #1 and #2. I'm open to a #4 as long as PIG can be turned on or off. That hi def guide sure looks nice!

Honestly, my only real preference is the ability to turn PIG on and off.


----------



## barryhammond (Sep 13, 2007)

No PIG! I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I don't want to see live tv unless i ask it to see live tv. I don't want to see the score at the end of the game while i am recording it, etc. I hate it. The absolute worse thing about this DVR. I've learned to live with its other quirks, but this one is impossible to get around. And don't give me that just hit pause crap, cause that doesn't work when it is already buffered to the max.


----------



## rynning (Jan 29, 2007)

The original guide:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> There is so much about the TV Guide tru2way guide here that many would love:
> 
> - ability to hide the "preview window" (the PIG)
> - ability to display 8 channels in the guide
> ...


Based on this report, it's also a DVR operating system. I'm sure TiVo is thrilled that their two newest development partners, Cox and Comcast, are backing the tru2way initiative.  /steve


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

My number 1,2, and 3 top desires for the guide are:
No More Ads.
No More Ads.
No More Ads!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i voted for #2....the more channels, the more time periods, the less live tv the better.


----------



## mejojo (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to be able to configure how many lines are shown. For people who have large screens, the font can be much smaller and very readable.

Obviously, the number is quite different for someone with a 30" screen vs. 60+", and DirecTV just doesn't know how big the display is.

I also want PIG because on a 62" screen, I can still watch the live show (e.g. game) while browsing the guide for future movies to record.


Joe


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

barryhammond said:


> No PIG! I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I don't want to see live tv unless i ask it to see live tv. I don't want to see the score at the end of the game while i am recording it, etc. I hate it. The absolute worse thing about this DVR. I've learned to live with its other quirks, but this one is impossible to get around. And don't give me that just hit pause crap, cause that doesn't work when it is already buffered to the max.


More often than not, the pause doesn't work, even if there's no buffer. When I hit pause I get the "you did something wrong" sound. Even if I change channels to clear the buffer and then hit pause I get the same sound. Eventually it will fix itself. The PIG is probably the one feature on my two machines that drives me absolutely batty. When I turn on the TV, I don't want to see the last few seconds of Lost before I start watching the episode.


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted for large guide with no PIG. Simply because I do not like the PIG. Now if there was an option to not show the PIG then I would be happy with any guide, because like who uses a guide anyway? I use the search and then list....


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I like them all, none of them have banner ads.


----------

